# Tomato Crop!



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

First batch of tomatos from my patio - figured they probably cost $100.00/pound!

EDIT: Tried to put in a picture and it didn't work. Will try again!



Yes, it worked - first time to post a picture - I could be dangerous!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Those look pretty good sem!  Are they cherry tomatoes?
Last year, somehow a cherry tomato seed got planted in my rose garden.  It grew and took off and entwined itself through the rose bushes.  We got lots of cherry tomatoes from that volunteer!  I hope you gets lots more!  It'll help amortize the cost!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, that was all the one plant is going to give but I have 6 more that are going strong. As you can see from the picture they are all smaller than a quarter but they had good flavor! Yes, they are patio tomatoes. This is the first year that I have beaten the birds to them. Had a bumper crop one year but didn't get a one -  just have to love them grackles!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

oo wow lovely radish tomatoes there color really enhance my  hunger


----------

